# does aqua safe remove ammonia?



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

does tetras aquasafe remove ammonia from water?
http://www.tetra-fish.com/catalog/product.aspx?id=73
it doesn't state that it does.
people say dont overdose on ammonia removing liquids, i know many water conditioners remove ammonia. i don't really measure the aqua safe i kind of just pour a bit in, so i probably have put more then i needed a few tiimes. the thing is, i do 25% water changes to my tanks everyday. i hope im not taking away all the ammonia before the bacteria can get to them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The big question here is...why do you make 25% water changes every day?
Even if the aquasafe did absolutely nothing to ammonia, (_ and it doesn't do much directly_) the waterchanges themselves would. 

Every time you change water, you remove ammonia. Your bacteria are probably completely starved by now anyway, so aquasafe is certainly not going to cause you any grief in that regard.


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

the tank i was talking about is crazy overstocked. and its only 20 gallons. why? they were given to me that way, im holding them until they go for sale. the water quality goes pretty bad fast, there are only two small hang on aqua clears on the back. this setup isnt mine and i don't want to put any money in to it. i already bought a heater for it since the fish destroyed the last one.

edit: the aqua safe doesnt effect ammonia directly. i just emailed customer support lol


----------

